# [EVDL] ELEC KAR: Karmann Ghia now mechanical stuff help



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi Folk's,

Since I finished the EV part of my EV (74' Karmann Ghia with 36ea CALB-130's), I've been migrating to the mechanical stuff. the tranny is hard shifting while moving, clutch new and the adapter has been to the machine shop twice. It has a second junk yard tranny after AAMCO trashed the first one. A tranny guy told me to try Lucas transmission fix before buying a rebuilt bug tranny for $600. The stuff is like molassas, took me hours to dribble in a quart. Any ideas on hard shifting? It shifts ok when parked, just moving is the problem and has new linkage, shifter & plate.

The other little thing is wheel alignment, the two in is OK at 1/8" but the rear caster/camber is off (per alignment shop that gave up) and there's *no* adjustment. Is there a way to set the camber on a Karmann Ghia? The rear tires are kicked out at the bottom about 2" with respect to the top. I suppose frequent tire rotation would be the cheesey fix 

Have an aligned day,
mark
www.REEVA.info community service RE & EV's 
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120501/1fb867e2/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson wrote:
> > The other little thing is wheel alignment, the two in is OK at 1/8" but the rear caster/camber is off (per alignment shop that gave up) and there's *no* adjustment. Is there a way to set the camber on a Karmann Ghia? The rear tires are kicked out at the bottom about 2" with respect to the top. I suppose frequent tire rotation would be the cheesey fix
> 
> Assuming you have the old trailing arm rear suspension, and it sounds
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Willie McKemie <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > On Tue, May 01, 2012 at 02:17:43PM -0400, Mark Hanson wrote:
> >> The other little thing is wheel alignment, the two in is OK at 1/8" but the rear caster/camber is off (per alignment shop that gave up) and there's *no* adjustment. Is there a way to set the camber on a Karmann Ghia? The rear tires are kicked out at the bottom about 2" with respect to the top. I suppose frequent tire rotation would be the cheesey fix
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> Mark Hanson <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > Hi Folk's,
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I had a car where the tranny shaft and pilot bushing had galled and gave si=
milar symptoms. I put in a new pilot bushing and polished the tranny shaft =
where it goes into the pilot bearing and then shifting was beautiful.


Some Porsche guys swear by Swepco 201 tranny fluid to fix difficult shiftin=
g.



________________________________
From: corbin dunn <[email protected]>
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List <[email protected]> =

Sent: Tuesday, May 1, 2012 2:05 PM
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ELEC KAR: Karmann Ghia now mechanical stuff help
=

... the tranny is hard shifting while moving, clutch new and the adapter ha=
s been to the machine shop twice. It has a second junk yard tranny after=
AAMCO trashed the first one. A tranny guy told me to try Lucas transmis=
sion fix before buying a rebuilt bug tranny for $600. The stuff is like =
molassas, took me hours to dribble in a quart. ...
-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120501/9f339787=
/attachment.html =

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If your VW tranny shifts fine at rest, bust doesnt when moving you have a
defective syncro. I have found the best solution for the VW is remove clutch
shifter and go clutchless in 2nd gear only. Dont neet shift that puppy as it
will be running about 4k rpm at 55mph which is just about right. Unless you
have a small motor, a VW takes off fine in 2nd gear. Clutchless is less
noisy and vibration free. Been there and done it all in a 1070 VW now with
over 25k miles with a AC-50..

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ELEC-KAR-Karmann-Ghia-now-mechanical-stuff-help-tp4601353p4602090.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Not always the syncros, many times it is simply a dragging clutch. This is
most common when the disc is new and still has a soft surface. It will wear
away with time. 


Sincerely,
Mark Grasser

-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Cruisin
Sent: Tuesday, May 01, 2012 8:35 PM
To: [email protected]
Subject: Re: [EVDL] ELEC KAR: Karmann Ghia now mechanical stuff help

If your VW tranny shifts fine at rest, bust doesnt when moving you have a
defective syncro. I have found the best solution for the VW is remove clutch
shifter and go clutchless in 2nd gear only. Dont neet shift that puppy as it
will be running about 4k rpm at 55mph which is just about right. Unless you
have a small motor, a VW takes off fine in 2nd gear. Clutchless is less
noisy and vibration free. Been there and done it all in a 1070 VW now with
over 25k miles with a AC-50..

--
View this message in context:
http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/ELEC-KAR-Karman
n-Ghia-now-mechanical-stuff-help-tp4601353p4602090.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at
Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

HI Mark, 

An oft-neglected piece in aircooled VWs that is critical for smooth shifting is the plastic shift rod bushing that is completely hidden from view inside the tunnel, a couple of inches behind the shifter. 
PM me or consult your Big Blue Bentley manual for details.

Jay Donnaway
www.karmanneclectric.blogspot.com


-------------- next part --------------
An HTML attachment was scrubbed...
URL: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/private/ev/attachments/20120502/fcd12f03/attachment.html 
_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------

